# FoxNews Videos Will Not Play



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I can play all other sites videos but not FoxNews ones.

Don't want to run any other browser but IE.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57, x64 Family 15 Model 104 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2940 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon X1250 , 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 236973 MB, Free - 142233 MB; 
Motherboard: ATI Corp., Base Board Version, Base Board Serial Number
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Only things that come to mind:

You do have the latest version of the *Adobe Flash Player*, right?

Did you try disabling *Hardware Acceleration *inside the Adobe Flash Player?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have the latest version and I tried disabling "Hardware Acceleration" to no avail.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

What is odd I can play some of the videos such as this one:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/05/1...d-sexual-assault-allegations/?test=latestnews

but not any of these:

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4701126/schwarzenegger-the-social-network-and-leadership-in-america


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

They're the same type of video. What exactly happens when you say you "can't play" them?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This is what I get when I attempt to play some of them, nothing but a black screen.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have any type of ad blocker, like Ad Muncher? I've just tried both your links and the second one won't open if I enable Ad Muncher. If I disable it, I can see the ad and the video.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> Do you have any type of ad blocker, like Ad Muncher? I've just tried both your links and the second one won't open if I enable Ad Muncher. If I disable it, I can see the ad and the video.


None that I know of but will double check the programs I am using to be sure there is not something in there.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Got answer from another forum.

Under the Safety tab in IE9 there is an item called "Tracking Protection."

I had downloaded some extra ones and had to turn all of them off to watch the Fox videos.

I guess this wan't on previous versions of IE and I will be able to live without it on or toggle it off and on.

Thanks for the input from everybody.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you found it! :up:


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Found out from the same person that I can turn off active x filtering or tracking protection on a site by site basis actually creating a whitelist.

Learning more and more about IE9 everyday.


----------

